# Slingbox Tuner - SB220-100 & ViP622



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm just wondering about this particular Slingbox model, the SB220-100. Is anyone using this with their 622 DVR? Does it work well? Where does it connect on the rear of the 622 receiver? Thanks! 

Edit: Or is the Slingbox AV - SB240-100 the better model?


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

insimbi said:


> I'm just wondering about this particular Slingbox model, the SB220-100. Is anyone using this with their 622 DVR? Does it work well? Where does it connect on the rear of the 622 receiver? Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Or is the Slingbox AV - SB240-100 the better model?


Uh, Beavis?


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

I have the Slingbox Pro. You can go *here* to compare the different models and their features.

Currently, I have the 622's component out video connected to the Slingbox through Sling Media's HD Connect Cable (an adaptor). The HD Connect Cable then passes it thru, via output connectors, and then it goes on to the TV display's input. The HD Connect Cable is connected to the Slingbox Pro thru a dedicated port.

I also have a DVD output fed into the Slingbox ala S-vid. You can remotely select which Slingbox input you want to watch.

I have had pretty good success with it from as close as another room in my house on my home network (perfect), to as far away as a hotel room in Germany with a broadband connection (not always so smooth). Now, the internet connection is not without faults. As the stream speeds up & slows down, the remotely viewed program can become compressed and expanded (gets speeded up or slowed down). The pitch of the audio doesn't actually change, like in an analog scenario, and is not particularly noticeable most of the time, unless the stream stops for too long. The quality on the remote end is largely dependent upon your upstream speed at the Slingbox end. I have BellSouth's FastAccess DSL Xtreme 6.0, which claims downstream/upstream speeds of up to 6 Mbps/512 Kbps. Your results may vary... mine certainly do. 

What I REALLY like about the Slingbox is that it gives me the ability to set/edit timers and manage recorded programs while away, from practically anywhere with a PC internet connection. Even if it's not a particularly fast connection I can still do what's needed to ensure that things will be there for me when I return.

If you have a decent connection, I recommend it.

Nashcat


----------



## 585960 (Feb 4, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## boatdrink (Aug 20, 2004)

I use the sling box pro connected to a 622 using the same adapter as other forum viewer. I use it routinely from my hotel in Japan and it works great. I also have Bellsouth extreme. I found that the picture flow is much better when I connect my laptop to a TV and watch it on the TV instead of the computer screen.


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

Cool - good to hear. I ordered the AV because it was cheaper, and I don't "think" I need the Pro. Doesn't the Slingbox downcovert the HD signal anyway? It's not like you're going to get HD quality over a Slingbox are you?

I think the AV will be good enough for my needs.


----------

